# الواحد يساوي الاثنين والشاطر يعرف السبب



## امين المشهداني (31 يوليو 2011)

سوف أثبت أن الواحد يساوي الإثنين والشاطر يعرف أين الخطأ
س = س 
س2 = س2
س2 - س2 = س2 - س2
الطرف الأول نأخذ السين عامل مشترك والطرف الثاني متطابقة شهيرة فرق مربعي حدين هما مجموعهما بفرقهما
س ( س - س ) = ( س - س ) × ( س + س )
نختصر س - س في الطرف الأول مع س - س في الطرف الثاني فتكزن النتيجة 
س = س + س أي س = 2س أيضا نختصر س في الطرف الأول مع س في الطرف الثاني فتصبح 
أرجو التعليق وشكرا 

:9::18::19:


----------



## A.malla (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
فكرة حلوة
بس المعادلة خاطئة
لأنه لا يجوز التقسيم على حد صفري في الرياضيات


----------

